# Installed drivers, no sound



## Dae (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, my name's David and i'm having problems with my audio. First of all, i wasn't really sure on which i could post this, i finally decided to post it here.

Yesterday i have formatted my pc because there were some problems, the sound didnt work etc. So i installed all drivers, and all the things are working, EXCEPT the sound. I have already searched tons of topics, and tried everything to make it work. Nothing worked. I'm 100% sure the boxes are well-connected, and i'm 100% sure the drivers are up-to date. At device manager there is a yellow question mark at other devices and network controler ( i'm not sure its _network controler_ because my pc is dutch )

There were no failures or things like that at the install process of the drivers. I can just open the volume thingy in the system bar without problems. 

Please help me!:4-dontkno
Dae

By the way, my sound card is called	
*C-Media CMI8738/C3DX Audio Device*


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Since your audio did NOT work BEFORE you formatted, what makes you think you do not have a bad audio card :question:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you give us the make and model of this PC?
Bill


----------



## Dae (Oct 21, 2008)

@tecknomage; I never mentioned that i don't think it's the audio card, i just want to try some things out before i buy a new audio card..

@BCCOMP; It's an HP Pavilion.

I really thank you for your reactions, i hope we will fix this issue soon 
Dae

By the way: I've tried another set of speakers, they didnt work either..


----------



## Dae (Oct 21, 2008)

Guys this isn't a bump for nothing, i can't find the edit button :S:S...

I just went into bios and changed onboard sound to enable. When i started the computer again, a new hardware thingy popped up with "bus High Defenition Audio". But it couldnt find the drivers for it 

Thanks anyways,
Dae


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Dae,
Try this driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...scription.jsp?lang=en&cc=US&swItem=ob-45958-1

Apparently the On-board Audio was disabled in the BIOS (causing no sound)
The above driver should be install before the sound driver.

Your PC is an HP Pavilion, but what is the model number?
Bill


----------



## Dae (Oct 21, 2008)

Unfortunately the driver didnt work  Thanks for your attempt to solve this anyway 

I think this is what you mean: HP Pavilion t880.nl
but it could be this too : HP Pavilion t000

Dae


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a link to your drivers (For a T880NL):
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=446885&lang=en

Scroll down to Original Drivers and install the Audio.
Bill


----------



## Dae (Oct 21, 2008)

Omg SO much thanks, i really thank you for helping me!It's finally working!! 

There are still 2 question marks at multimedia audio controler and network controler ( still not sure if that are the right names, b/c my computer is dutch ). But as long as everything works fine i dont think i'm going to change stuff about my computer.

So many thanks again, 
Dae


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Dae,
I am glad your sound is working, but you should fix these errors.
If the sound is working, chances are the error for multimedia controller is your TV turner.
The Network controller error maybe the Lan Driver (Network)or possibly the modem driver.
In any case, the link I gave you in my previous post list these drivers.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=446885&lang=en

I would install the TV turner and Network Adapter in the Original Drivers Section and see if this will remove the errors in the device manager.

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## Dae (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Bill, i've installed the TV turner software but when i'm at device manager and i try to install the multimedia audiocontroler it says "hardware couldn't be installed". 
The network adapter did work, there's 1 yellow question mark left.

Oh, by the way, the multimedia audio controler can be installed from my c-media cd. I dont know if you'd like me to do that..

Dae, thanks

By the way: Actually i had to format 2 pc's, but i started with the first one, not both at the same time. So now i formatted this pc too, installed the internet drivers, video drivers etc. But somehow this computer tells me that the audio drivers are already installed ?? At this computer there are 4 yellow question marks, at multimedia audio controler, network controler ( but i know how to fix this one ray: ), PCI Device and PCI Simple Communications-controller.
The only difference this computer has is the audio card, at this pc it's a *Realtek ALC880(D) @ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]*

It's pretty weird because i can't open sound manager and things like that, but it says there are audio codecs installed... :4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Dae,
This may get confusing now that you brought up another PC.
I will call the first PC (the one you originally posted) #1
On PC #1 if you have the CD, try it to see if that removes the error.
If not go to the error in the device manager. Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab. Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

As far as this #2 PC. Can you give me the make and model?
Thanks,
Bill


----------

